# My word, IMS baskets made all the difference...



## np123 (Dec 15, 2014)

I've got a machine I love, and a grinder that's very capable and yet I still didn't quite get that warm fuzzy feeling when pulling shots. Couldn't put my finger on it.

Anyhow, my new IMS baskets arrived yesterday, and I pulled a shot. The most ridiculous crema came out, and it tasted lovely. Did it again, same result. The flow is faster, so I need to tighten the grind a bit, but the resultant shots are YouTube worthy, and its the missing link!

So glad I invested in these!


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Very nice!

Is this vs a regular basket or a VST?


----------



## np123 (Dec 15, 2014)

Just vs the regular basket. I have an ECM Mechanika and I thought the baskets would be good, but the difference the new ones have made has been unreal.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

It certainly does seem it! Must have been some really duff baskets with the ECM.


----------



## np123 (Dec 15, 2014)

Probably was yeah. The triple basket used to be a gusher in the naked portafilter, but the triple IMS is awesome!


----------



## PeteHr (Nov 18, 2015)

Wow I'm surprised to hear the IMS baskets made that much of a difference ! I've had my ECM Barista for just over a month. I thought the standard baskets were fine - even the single seems pretty good (well as far as a single goes....). But there again I've nothing to compare themwith. Sounds like I should try at least the double. I don't have a bottomless portafilter (yet) - it's next on the shopping list.

I see you have the triple but did you get the double (and possibly even the single) as well ? If so I would like to know your opinion on them. Also where did you get them from - espressoservices or another supplier ?


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Since upgrading to a vst basket, my latte art has gone out the window ... I get so much freaking crema I struggle to foam milk to punch through it, I just end up with dark brown foam now

need to learn how to steam milk differently now !!


----------

